# Daily Easy ZBLL



## Daniel Lin (Jun 24, 2016)

K so every one, two, or three days I'll post an easy ZBLL alg
This thread will hopefully help other ZBLL learners 
And motivate myself to learn some more

*Day 1: *ZBLL L 56
y' R' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U R
*recognition: *O/C

This is just a setup to T perm
[R' U':T perm]


----------



## mafergut (Jun 24, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> K so every one, two or three days I'll post an easy ZBLL alg
> This thread will hopefully help other ZBLL learners
> And motivate myself to learn some more
> 
> ...


Looks nice but I don't know how to interpret the recognition part


----------



## Chree (Jun 24, 2016)

This is a great idea! I'll be following this thread. Might be a lot of review, but this case was already new to me.  Thanks!



mafergut said:


> Looks nice but I don't know how to interpret the recognition part



It's somewhat implicit that you need to at least be able to recognize Corner permutation/CLL/COLL to be able to recognize ZBLL. For this first case, it's a Diagonal Swap L case... specifically, if you just twisted the corners in place to Orient them, you'd have an Nb perm. At least that's how I'm recognizing it.


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2016)

I would recognise it from where the 2x1 pair is within the 2x2 block. With the pair on the right, there are two possibilities: one with the other edge being the opposite colour to the adjacent corner (this case) and one with it being an adjacent colour (solved by r' U2 (R2 x') U' R' U l' U2 r).


----------



## mafergut (Jun 24, 2016)

Head... hurts...! I tend to think that recognition systems based in adjacent / opposite stickers are much faster than thinking in terms of corner permutation and edge permutation which means twisting corners and flipping edges on your mind. But I'm more of a visual trigger kind of guy. In fact half my OLLs I cannot remember them unles I find them midsolve and them, bam! my muscle memory takes over. If I have to execute them on an already oriented LL I'm clueless


----------



## Chree (Jun 24, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Head... hurts...! I tend to think that recognition systems based in adjacent / opposite stickers are much faster than thinking in terms of corner permutation and edge permutation which means twisting corners and flipping edges on your mind. But I'm more of a visual trigger kind of guy. In fact half my OLLs I cannot remember them unles I find them midsolve and them, bam! my muscle memory takes over. If I have to execute them on an already oriented LL I'm clueless



Oh, don't get me wrong... my COLL recognition is basically that. Looking at the Same/Opp/Adj relationships of colors on U layer, then on the sides. And lots of people extend that to the edges for ZBLL recognition. But I'm not that deep into ZBLL yet... the only thing I really know how to look for is blocks, and knowing what I know about PLL helps me out there.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 24, 2016)

Chree said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong... my COLL recognition is basically that. Looking at the Same/Opp/Adj relationships of colors on U layer, then on the sides. And lots of people extend that to the edges for ZBLL recognition. But I'm not that deep into ZBLL yet... the only thing I really know how to look for is blocks, and knowing what I know about PLL helps me out there.


Understood  I'm scared to learn COLL yet so I can't even imagine ZBLL


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 24, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Looks nice but I don't know how to interpret the recognition part


ZBLL recognition is super easy.
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/ZBLL#Edge_recognition


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 24, 2016)

*Day 2: *ZBLL L 52
y' R' F2 R2 L' U' L U R2 F2 R
*recognition: *OppX

This is just a setup to left sexy
[R' F2 R2:left sexy]

This alg can also be inverted
ZBLL L 49
y2 R' F2 R2 U' L' U L R2 F2 R
*recognition: *O/O


----------



## turtwig (Jun 25, 2016)

So... Do you know full ZBLL?

(By the way, I'm really liking this idea!)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 25, 2016)

I really like this idea already learned the first 2  But I don't get your recognition system 
What does O/C or O/O mean?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 25, 2016)

turtwig said:


> So... Do you know full ZBLL?
> 
> (By the way, I'm really liking this idea!)


I know all cases for L and H.
I know more than half of T, U, and Pi.
After I finish them, I'm not going to learn any sunes or antisunes.

yay I'm happy people like this thread


TheCoolMinxer said:


> But I don't get your recognition system
> What does O/C or O/O mean?


edge recognition
For ZBLL L 56, AUF so the arrow points to the top left. FU and FRU are opposite colors(O), while RU and RUF are the same color(C). So the case is O/C.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 25, 2016)

Watching the thread. Not sure the cases I learn will show up a lot on real solves but at least I will try. Nice idea, @Daniel Lin


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 25, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Watching the thread. Not sure the cases I learn will show up a lot on real solves but at least I will try. Nice idea, @Daniel Lin


Thanks!
Do you get the recognition system?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 25, 2016)

*Day 3: *ZBLL T 53
y2 r2 U R' U' r' F R F' U R' U' r' F R F'
*recognition: *C/OX

This case is just [r:fat sexysledge] fat sexysledge


----------



## mafergut (Jun 25, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Thanks!
> Do you get the recognition system?


Not really, no.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 26, 2016)

*Day 4: *ZBLL T 3
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U' R' U R
*recognition: *A/C

This is just a conjugated COLL alg (a commutator)cancelled into a sune algorithm
[R':R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U2] (R' U2 R U R' U R)
=[R2:[F2, R U2 R U2 R']] back antisune

This alg can be mirrored, inverted, or both
ZBLL T 13
L2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 L F2 L' U L U' L'
ZBLL L 25
y' R' U' R U R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2
*recognition: *C/C
ZBLL L 13
L U L' U' L F2 L' U2 L U2 L F2 L2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 28, 2016)

*Day 5: *ZBLL L 55
y R U2 R' U' F' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U' R'
*recognition: *C/O

This alg, believe it or not, is a commutator
[R U2 R' U' R U' R', R U R' F']
=[antisune, R U R' F']

Another alg I know for this case is
y' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
which is [F:T perm]. I use the first alg


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 28, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> *Day 4: *ZBLL T 3
> R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U' R' U R
> *recognition: *A/C
> 
> ...


This is also just the first half of the G(c) perm: http://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=3x3x3...=(y') R2' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2
And then the last F is just a F2 and then inserting the pair


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 29, 2016)

*Day 6: *ZBLL Pi 50
y' R U R' F' R U R' U R U2 R' F U R U2 R'
*recognition: *A/O

This is [R U R' F':sune] sune

This alg can be inverted
ZBLL Pi 60
y R U2 R' U' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U' R'
*recognition: *C/C


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 2, 2016)

*Day 7: *ZBLL H 28
x' U' R U' R' U R' F2 R U' R U R' U x
*recognition: *C/OX

This is just [x' U' R U' R' U R':U2]. Algs like [R U' R2 D' r, U2] work the same way. You can use algs like these whenever it is a pure 4cycle of edge and corners, or if there are two pure 2cycles.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 8, 2016)

*Day 8: *ZBLL L 54
R' U L U R' D R U2 R' D' R2 U L'
*recognition: *O/CX

This alg is a cyclic shift of two 3cycles. Notice how it look like a niklas with a comm inside.
[R' U L U':[U2, R' D R][R, U L' U']

This alg can be inverted
ZBLL L 53 
y L U' R2 D R U2 R' D' R U' L' U' R
*recognition: *C/OX


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 23, 2016)

whoops...kind of forgot about this thread lol

*Day 9: *ZBLL T 60
y R U R' U R U R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R'
*recognition: *C/C (square)

This alg is sune+standard COLL alg 

This alg can be inverted
ZBLL T 51
*recognition: *O/A
y R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' R' U' R U' R'
this makes it COLL alg+antisune

or you could mirror the alg instead if you wanted to.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 2, 2016)

*Day 10: *ZBLL T 43
y2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'
*recognition: *oppX

Nice one I learned today. Super easy triggers


----------



## Berd (Aug 2, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> *Day 10: *ZBLL T 43
> y2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'
> *recognition: *oppX
> 
> Nice one I learned today. Super easy triggers


That isn't your COLL alg?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 2, 2016)

*Day 11: *ZBLL T 41
y' l' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 x'
*recognition: *C/C(square in front right)



Berd said:


> That isn't your COLL alg?


This one from today is my standard COLL. Just a comm i use for 3style


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 5, 2016)

*Day 11: *ZBLL U 26
y2 z U' D' R2 D R2' U R' D' R U' R U R' D z'
*recognition: *A/C

this is a setup to a cool V perm.

You can also mirror it

ZBLL U 28
U D R2 D' R2 U' R D R' U R' U R D'
*recognition: *A/A


----------

